# All of you who believe Christians should mind their own business will like this...



## jmharris23 (May 1, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/...itution-to-Develop-Religious-Tolerance-Policy


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Four (May 1, 2013)

I think everyone should mind there own business.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 1, 2013)

Four said:


> I think everyone should mind there own business.



Very true!


----------



## hummdaddy (May 1, 2013)

Four said:


> I think everyone should mind there own business.



  ya'll just don't get it


----------



## kpfister (May 1, 2013)

Four said:


> I think everyone should mind there own business.


----------

